# I need a new AV receiver



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I all,

I've not been present much on the forum much since a few years. My speaker setup was pretty much done. I've made a nice DIY subwoofer with help of some forum member over here (I will add photo down here later). I've also moved in appartement and since then I've not upgraded anything because anyway when you are in appartement you can't much play loud movies or music. 

Unfortunately I've been lately plagued by the Onkyo HDMI board dying issue. My Onkyo TX-SR 608 died after only 3 years and a half of moderate use. I've sent it to a repair center but they charge me 340$ to fix it when I payed 450$ shipped for it. I will try to fix it myself by replacing the cap but I'm not 100% that this will work. 

Anyway I'm currently looking for a new AV receiver to replace my good Onkyo. I'm using SVS sound SBS-02 Bookehelft speaker as surround and a SCS-02 center speaker in 5.1 configuration. My subwoofer has a Bash 500 watt plate amplifier. I would like a receiver that is comparable in performance and sound quality as my SR 608. I don't care about 3D tv support because I don't have a 3D tv and I don't plan to have one I just don't like it. I would also like and AV receiver that could last a good 6-10 years without drying (does that even exist?) and honestly when my Onkyo died that left a bad taste in my mouth. I've heard that Yamaha make some pretty reliable product? Is this true? My room is rougly 12x12 with an open wall to my kitchen. I don't have any room threatment because this is an appartement. When I move in an house in the few nearby years I will have a proper dedicated theater room but I will probably upgrade everything when this time come. Would like to pay about 400$ USD max if possible (without shipping) but less than that would be great!

I don't mind getting a refurbisbed from A4less.com if they ship to Canada. 

Can anyone help me out? Give me suggestion pleas! Here is a goodies to give you some motivation to help me : 









Between I'm sorry if I made a few mistake English isn't my first language but I do my best to be understandable. Thank You!

Steeve B.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

First off sorry to hear that your Onkyo died and your English is fine as I had no problem understanding your post. I am also an Onkyo owner (TX-NR809) and luckily have had no problems in my 2.5 years of ownership. I'm surprised that your experience was not more favorable as I've read many success stories of people's dealings with Onkyo in resolving the HDMI issue. I understand your reluctance in returning to Onkyo and if I were in your position my choice would most likely be something from Denon with Audyssey XT-32. Previously I owned Yamaha and to this day that AVR still works but I wasn't a big fan of YPAO after experiencing Audyssey. For you after having a failed unit I understand your desire for dependability but to be honest technology advances so quickly that to me that is honestly secondary. My Onkyo works just fine but I still find myself wanting the latest room correction software. To each his own but I would personally choose an AVR that had Audyssey.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I'm not set on Yamaha and I'm open to suggestion. Honnestly I would prefer to replace my next AV receiver because It doesn't have the latest goodied. Replacing a receiver because it failed is never a fun thing. I might look into Denon too but honnestly thing have already evolved so much on the last 3-4 years that I don't even know where to start. I really loved my Onkyo and it sounded great. I wish it would still work.

Like I said I do want room correction but ai might not need the best of all yet because anyway I've not done any room threatment. I have to agree that Audyssey is a real pleasure to work with. In an hour or less your done with the setup and everything sound great. I would like something with similar ease of use if possible.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you were pleased with Audyssey and it's simplicity why not just return on your next purchase? Give Denon and Marantz a hard look or even an older outdated model of Onkyo that can probably be had on the cheap. I always purchase extended warranties on expensive electronics mostly for the peace of mind but I've yet to ever have to use them.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

I sold my Onkyo from 2008 (a TX-SR805 that was still working strong) and jumped into the Denon X4000. It's a fantastic unit with all of the top line features including Audyssey XT32. They can be had for about $800 refurbed (with a 1 year warranty) or closer between $900 to $1K new (check around -- but make sure you use an authorized retailer so you get the benefit of the 3 year warranty on new product).

Good luck.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I will look into Denon or Marantz from A4less that match my budget. Is it worth it to get the 5 years warranty from them? Also shipping to Canada seem's pretty expensive at 140$. I was expecting something in the 80$ price range for shipping I wonder if they ship with USPS instead of UPS.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it worth it? That's up to you but I'm a fan of extended warranties. It gives me peace of mind and with all of the HDMI board failures with the Onkyo I own I'll be covered.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Is it worth it? That's up to you but I'm a fan of extended warranties. It gives me peace of mind and with all of the HDMI board failures with the Onkyo I own I'll be covered.


I will give the counterpoint on this front. I don't like extended warranties. The warranty companies tend not to be customer oriented (usually), versus the manufacturer. I also think the price versus risk of failure after the factory warranty has run makes them a bad value.

If you want an extended warranty -- I would by the X4000 new from an authorized dealer (like I said -- you can find them in the $900 to $1K range) versus A4Less (who only sells the factory refurbs with a 1 year warranty) -- that way you get a 3 year Denon warranty. 

I have had a Denon AVR-2708 since 2006 and it has never hiccuped. And my Onkyo TX-SR805 ran from 2008 until I sold it two weeks ago with no issues.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with you that value factored in makes them less attractive. I also have never had to use one on my electronics. Come to think of it I've used an extended warranty once in my lifetime and that was for a microwave. Yes, it was a rather pricey microwave but that's another story. It was nice to make a phone call and a tech came to my home and fixed it the same day. Everyone probably has a different view on this subject but like I said I'm willing to pay a little extra for the peace of mind.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

JBrax said:


> I agree with you that value factored in makes them less attractive. I also have never had to use one on my electronics. Come to think of it I've used an extended warranty once in my lifetime and that was for a microwave. Yes, it was a rather pricey microwave but that's another story. It was nice to make a phone call and a tech came to my home and fixed it the same day. Everyone probably has a different view on this subject but like I said I'm willing to pay a little extra for the peace of mind.


Understood -- I was just providing the counter-opinion. Everyone has to decide for themselves.

However if the choice is buying a refurb Denon X4000 from A4Less for $800 and then adding an extended warranty (I don't know what two years costs -- but let's say $150), versus buying new for say $1000 from an authorized dealer and getting a 3 year Denon warranty -- I think it is a no brainer. If you value and want the warranty coverage -- just buy the new X4000.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Unfortunately the Denon Limited Refurbished (B Stock) 1 year warranty will be honored only in the USA. Not sure how the extended warranty offered by Accessories4less works.
I'd probably suggest something like a new Denon AVR-S700W or AVR-S900W or X2000 depending on your budget, all would be more or less comparable to your old Onkyo but would have a step up in Audyssey from 2EQ to MultEQ or MultEQ XT on the X2000 plus some of the latest features like; support for 4K, HDMI 2.0, Bluetooth, WiFi, etc.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

What is the the difference between the AVR-S700W and the AVR-X2000. Both appear to cost about same price? Do one of them offer something better?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The biggest differences between the "X" and "S" receivers is the "X" provides Denon's In-Command networking, a step up in Audyssey to MultEQ XT and an additional 12 months of warranty over the "S". Otherwise I believe they are identical when it comes to build quality and internal components.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

I would just note that the X4000 is a big step up from the other X receivers - it includes a full Audyssey suite - including MultiEQ XT32. Also the new units have the 3 year warranty in the US.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay guys... Some magic happened here. But i wen't to grab my not working Onkyo AVR Monday to the repair center and I had not repaired it because the repair price was around 340$. Well I opened it up tonight to grab a few picture of the HDMI board tonight to order some capacitor the I put back in the HDMI board and all the wire, close the receiver and hook it up so I have sound until I try to repair it. Component connection always worked and OSD also worked. So I try HDMI for fun and guess what? It work... I have done nothing other than taking it appart and putting it back together. Either the repair center fixed it for free which I doubt or some unknow magic happened here. I'm really happy right now! I hope it will last!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Steeve-O, congratulations on your miracle repair job! I hope it lasts for you too. I was just going to chime in to say that earlier this month I picked up a Denon AVR-E400 from A4Less ($250 shipped to a friend in the US) and have been impressed with it so far. If you don't need a ton of the fancy features of the "X" series, this could be a great receiver option. I think Future Shop had it on for $399 locally. I happened to be going to visit a friend, so when I saw the deal I jumped on it, and just carried it on the flight home.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Reseating circuit cards and cables is step one maybe step two in most troubleshooting scenarios. 
Hopefully it continues to work.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Great to hear -- good luck with the Onk.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I have a bad news... My Onkyo is acting up again. Last night I couldn't calibrate the speaker level. The option was grayed out. I just came back from work and tried a factory reset and thought I would do the setup all over again. Upon turning the AVR on after the reset I see "No Signal" on the screen. Then a few minute later I see and Image but it's 480P image (through HDMI cable) and the only two color are purple and green. I tried to do an Audyssey auto setup anyway just for fun. It played all tone fine but didn't recognized any speaker. I guess that the Audyssey chip is on the HDMI board too? It is currently unplugged because I've read that unplugging them sometime make them work for a few week. This is really getting on my nerve. There are currently 2 AVR that are one discount at www.futureshop.ca and I might go grab one tonight. One is Pioneer SC-1228-K which don't have Audyssey but appear to be of higher price although I've not found much about it. The other one is the Denon AVR-X3000. Both cost the same price. Which one I take? I thing I will go get it tonight. I like the Denon because it has Audyssey, I like Pioneer because I've heard they are quite reliable and that MCACC system is easier to use than the YPAO Yamaha use.

Also If anyone here is good in electronic and know stuff about capacitor I would post picture of my HDMI board later tonight and I would like some help to find better 105C rated and maybe little higher voltage rated capacitor from Digikey to try to fix my board. I don't know anything about electronic but I have a good soldering station and I'm good at soldering so I'm confident about soldering new cap on my Onkyo. Worst case it will be sold as is as an analogic AVR. Best case I will keep it as a back up if I fix it, or I might sell it I don't know.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I got the Denon AVR-X3000. It was not in stock at my local store so I got it delivered. Should be here this week. I also got a 5 years warranty in case something blow up. 

If anyone know what kind of capacitor those are I may still try to fix my Onkyo. They look like 100 microfared 16volt 85 degree C one. I don't know what is the 50V one though. Also I beleive I need polarized one right? Anyway if one know just feel free to help.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what makes you think the caps are the problem?


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely nothing but since the HDMI board is the defective component and the only way to fix it myself is to replace the capacitor. Many people replaced them with succes (just look on google). It may not work but for the price it will cost it's worth to try it. If it doesn't work it's no big deal.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Steeve-O said:


> Well I got the Denon AVR-X3000. It was not in stock at my local store so I got it delivered. Should be here this week. I also got a 5 years warranty in case something blow up. If anyone know what kind of capacitor those are I may still try to fix my Onkyo. They look like 100 microfared 16volt 85 degree C one. I don't know what is the 50V one though. Also I beleive I need polarized one right? Anyway if one know just feel free to help.


4.7uF 50V
Yes, they're all polarized. 

These may be a bit tricky to replace without at least a bit of experience and certainly the right tools. Working with lead-free solder is a major pain.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

gazoink said:


> 4.7uF 50V Yes, they're all polarized. These may be a bit tricky to replace without at least a bit of experience and certainly the right tools. Working with lead-free solder is a major pain.


 I have an Hakko 936 statiion with a dozen of tip and I have lead free and leaded solder. Also I will not put surface mount capacitor back on I will use regular. I've seen watched a tutorial on how to do it and I'm confident with my skill enough to try it. It fixed so many onkyo board this way that it's worth a try. Anyway the avr is not working at all throught HDMI right now.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Steeve-O said:


> Absolutely nothing but since the HDMI board is the defective component and the only way to fix it myself is to replace the capacitor. Many people replaced them with succes (just look on google). It may not work but for the price it will cost it's worth to try it. If it doesn't work it's no big deal.


If people are reporting success with it that is reason enough to give it a shot.

Do you have any experience replacing/soldering electrical components ?

If not I can give some recommendations if you are interested.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I have not any experience. I'm good at soldering and know the basic of tips size vs size of the wire or component. I also know how to set my temp and to not leave it one for a while. Other than that I don't know anything. Feel free to give me some tips and recommendation.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Just make sure you get the new caps in in correct polarity, perhaps practice soldering a bit on something else first. You can't make it much worse, right?


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

gazoink said:


> Just make sure you get the new caps in in correct polarity, perhaps practice soldering a bit on something else first. You can't make it much worse, right?


 Talking about polarity how to you know which side is positive and which is negative?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

On the cap itself there is usually a + mark near the + lead, or on the same side as the + lead. Observe the old ones you pull out first. I will not work if you get one wrong.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Steeve-O said:


> I have not any experience. I'm good at soldering and know the basic of tips size vs size of the wire or component. I also know how to set my temp and to not leave it one for a while. Other than that I don't know anything. Feel free to give me some tips and recommendation.


You have the right equipment and you are good at soldering.
I am sure you will do fine.
If you scrape the green solder mask off the metal near the leads on the caps and touch the soldering iron tip there the lead should lift right up.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Steeve-O, congrats on the new Denon, I hope it turns out to be a good (long lasting) unit for you.

That's an ambitious project to re-cap the Onkyo, but you're right, if it is already broken, it can't hurt much to try, can it! Good luck!


----------

